# Suche Seite mit Uniques Bewertungen



## Steinmetz666 (3. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag nach längerer zeit hab ich mal wieder lust bissel D2 zu zoggen,so nun steh vor einem kleinen proplem da ich mit pluggy spiel hab ich massig uniques bei mir in der kiste rumgammeln.

Da gab/gibt es eine seite die fand ich ziemlich cool da konnten die leute comments zu den itemes schreiben und diese bewerten,
leider finde ich die nicht mehr):


Naja hab da immer gern gestöbert auf der seite wenn ich was neues gefunden hab und für welchen char das am besten ist und so weiter 
vielleicht kennt  ja jemand die seite und kann mir nen link posten oder weiß was mit der seite passiert ist mein die hieß d2 network bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher^^ 

Schonmal danke für eure hilfe  

P.s Falls jemand ne andere gute seite kennt mit comments zu den uniques kann er die ja auch posten indiablo hatt zwar ne gute liste aber keine bewertungen oder ne comment funktion^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Die gibts seit 2004 nicht mehr:


> Nach nun etwas mehr als vier Jahren D2Network ist eingetreten, was niemals jemand von uns glauben wollte, wir schließen die Pforten. Genauer gesagt, tritt der Staff des D2Networks geschlossen zurück.
> 
> "Haben die einen Vogel?", "Spinnen die komplett?", oder ähnliches mag dem einen oder anderen von euch jetzt durch den Kopf schießen, oder sogar den Mund schon verlassen haben, jedoch wollen wir euch nicht im Dunkeln lassen, was die Gründe für diese wohl für euch alle überraschende Aktion sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Februar 2009)

Schau dir indiablo.de an.
Dort im Forum findest du massig Guides zu jeder Klasse und in jedem Klassenforum eine Auflistung aller guten Items für die Klasse.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (3. Februar 2009)

ok danke schön schade das die seite dicht ist ):

Naja schade muss ich wohl echt die guides durchstöbern ): das bei jedem item direkt was dabei stand war immer ganz nett schade um die seite


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2009)

die seite ist nicht dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imho echt die beste seite zu d2. bin da seit release gemeldet. viele nützliche infos und außerdem gute com und trademöglichkeiten (auch für SP spieler)


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Februar 2009)

Klar ist D2N dicht.
Die Homepage verlinkt auf die Hauptseite von Gamigo:
http://www.d2n.de


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2009)

häää ? wenn ich auf indiablo.de clicke ist die genauso wie immer (und darauf bezog sich meine aussage).. alle sets, alle uniques gelistet..forum ist auch noch aktiv (wo es auch ne wertschätzung gibt)..


----------



## Steinmetz666 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub wir reden anneinader vorbei klar gibt es indiablo noch ist auch ne sehr gute seite.

Aber ich meinte das d2 network dicht ist nicht indiablo.

Aber trotzdem danke für die antworten


----------

